# WTB..Clothes Pins



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Would like to buy wooden clothes pins for every day use. Not the cheap made in china type. In good condition and reasonable price please. thanks !!


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

The Amish stores around here have them, and once I even saw the good wooden ones at Rural King.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Try Lehmans. Well, shucks, theirs come from China. Who would have thunk?

Apparently the only clothespins now made in the US is Vermont clothespins. Pricey, but if you don't want Chinese, these are all you'll be able to get. 
http://vermontclothespins.com/clothespins-18-count.html


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

I saw a link to these on FB the other day, they are definitely more expensive than the cheap store ones, but beautiful and very well made:

http://ladyandthecarpenter.com/lady-and-the-carpenter-store/kevins-quality-clothespins/

I don't know the people, have never bought the clothespins so can't give a review, but that import vs. their clothespin photo makes me think they would be pretty awesome... and hey they're made in the USA


----------



## frabjuslady (Jul 18, 2014)

Kevin's Quality Clothespins are good for everyday use. Can also find good clothesline bags HERE

You can also find alot of reviews for them on Amazon. 

If you can find old clothespins from before 1960 they were made in the US then and were good quality. After that they were sent overseas for manufacturing and the quality drastically declined.


----------

